# Big screen - blown tube



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

NO it is not


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I get offered these old sets all the time.

Why?

The person doing the offering isn't sure how to get rid of it, so they offer it to someone else for free, so that poor smuck can deal with the problem..:yes:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Charge him $100 to take it off his hands.

TV sets are not easy to get rid of in most places. - It cost me $50 to get rid of 2 sets (depends on size) and most dealers will also charge to take in old sets (or build it into the price).


----------



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

No way, definitely NOT worth it. Who has a tube TV anymore these days. Get yourself a plasma or LCD. The picture quality is unbelievable.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I happen to be in the TV repair business, and you might want an LCD or Plasma set, but it may cost you. I am seeing these sets fail at an alarming rate, and in a lot of the cases, the parts are NOT avaliable. A lot of these sets (LCD's) are just throw-away sets. The parts are impossible to find, and in some instances, if you can contact the factory, they will not sell the parts. They want you to send them the set, and for a price, will either repair, or replace the set. The price difference compared to a new one is so small, its just not worth repairing. As far as the Plasma sets, there have been a lot of problems with them as well. We are seeing multiple board falures in these sets, which adds up to a lot of money to repair. My best advice is to buy an extended warranty, and make sure that they will cover the sets replacment if the set is unrepairable. 

About the 10 year old set, to replace one of the picture tubes is not going to be cheap. The tubes usually run anywhere from 2-3 hundred for the tube. Not counting the labor. If 1 tube is shot, probably not a good deal. However, my own set is a 52" RCA, that has a picture to rival any new set today. Its an older HD set, but has a great picture. Now my set is 8 years old, and still going strong.

I believe the future will be the LCD sets. The Plasma is just another stepping stone, and I believe they are going to be on the way out in just a few years. Unfortunately, with the new sets today, the manufacturers are not working out the bugs before turning them loose to the consumer.


----------



## JayBird (Aug 23, 2007)

polar5554 said:


> No way, definitely NOT worth it. Who has a tube TV anymore these days. Get yourself a plasma or LCD. The picture quality is unbelievable.


Not everyone can afford a plasma or LCD


----------



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

I understand that, however the question did not incinuate that money was an issue. It just makes sense IMHO!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

bofusmosby said:


> I happen to be in the TV repair business, and you might want an LCD or Plasma set, but it may cost you. I am seeing these sets fail at an alarming rate, and in a lot of the cases, the parts are NOT avaliable. A lot of these sets (LCD's) are just throw-away sets. The parts are impossible to find, and in some instances, if you can contact the factory, they will not sell the parts. They want you to send them the set, and for a price, will either repair, or replace the set. The price difference compared to a new one is so small, its just not worth repairing. As far as the Plasma sets, there have been a lot of problems with them as well. We are seeing multiple board falures in these sets, which adds up to a lot of money to repair. My best advice is to buy an extended warranty, and make sure that they will cover the sets replacment if the set is unrepairable.


 

Sounds like you've run into some of the Chinese products. I believe you'll find that the name brand PDP's/LCD's have a very different level of warranty service available. LG, Panasonic, Sony, JVC, etc, etc, are not in the same league as Westinghouse, Polaroid, Vizio, etc, etc.

LG for example has policy of replacing any set that cannot be repaired within a 2 week period through their "authorized" service network.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

ktkelly

I am very much aware of the warranties, as well as the policy these other companies work with, when it comes to repairs in a "timely" manner. I am also familiar with the circuitry of them. I have seen many falures, from the junk brands, to the best sets out there today, and all are having some problems. This does NOT mean that all LCD or Plasma sets will give you problems. I am just saying that I have seen a lot of these new sets, and all are have some problems. As a matter of fact, I have seen a higher number of "in warranty" sets of the new technology, than I have seen in the past with the CRT sets. (Not counting all the cheap Chinese CRT sets from the last 2-3 years). Sounds to me like you know something about TVs. Yes I agree, that not all sets are created equal. My best advice to anyone buying one of the new HD sets, rather CRT, LCD, or Plasma, buy an extended warranty.

polar5554, 
I have to agree with the jaybird on this one. If price was no object, I ....um.....well..to be honest with you, I can't even imagine being there. It seems to me that a lot of people seem to think that the idea of having a CRT set is a bit old fashioned, but the fact is, if you compared the picture of a high quality direct view CRT set, against any other type of display screen, and both were HD sets, the CRT set would have the best picture. This is not an opinion, this is a fact. I am talking about whats out on the market now, not what will be out in a few years. The reason why the picture on the Plasma, or LCD sets look better, is you are comparing them to a standard def. CRT set, not HD. Don't get me wrong, I DO like the new technology, I'll just wait until the "bugs" are worked out, and my 8 year old CRT HD set dies of old age. LOL


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

The CRT tubes' performance changes/dims over the years. You'd actually HAVE to replace all three tubes to match... So... don't take it.... 

although they do have some neat optics to tinker with...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> Sounds like you've run into some of the Chinese products. I believe you'll find that the name brand PDP's/LCD's have a very different level of warranty service available. LG, Panasonic, Sony, JVC, etc, etc, are not in the same league as Westinghouse, Polaroid, Vizio, etc, etc.


Where is a phillips lcd on this scale?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Phillips is another product line that I will not sell....


Let's just leave it at that. Okay?


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I can not recommend Philips either. I live in Tampa, and the closest Philips Authorized service center from here is in Miami. The owner of the set would have to pay for the shipping to Miami if the set failed in warranty. Thats not right.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> Phillips is another product line that I will not sell....
> 
> 
> Let's just leave it at that. Okay?


I can't leave it at that because that's what the wife bought me for Christmas. 42" Lcd, with Ambilight.
So is there something that goes wrong with these tv's that a consumer should know about?



bofusmosby said:


> I can not recommend Philips either. I live in Tampa, and the closest Philips Authorized service center from here is in Miami. The owner of the set would have to pay for the shipping to Miami if the set failed in warranty. Thats not right.


That does sound messed up. Hopefully i will not have to deal with this.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I always tell people to never buy a TV where there is NO authorized service center located close by. As far as your LCD TV, it was probably made in China. I have never seen GOOD quality come from there. That doesn't mean that if a TV is from China, it will not last. BUT, the chances are really good that the set will not last for many years. I recommend you to buy an extended warranty, which also covers replacment costs, if the parts can not be obtained. Not getting the parts is the biggest problem.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

IMHO Sony Bravia da bestest


----------

